# Good Storm



## drummerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello, I would like to hear feedback from people who are using Good Storm to sell their shirts.


----------



## Chido01 (Sep 1, 2005)

My feedback is that I can't give any; since I don't live in the U.S. or Canada, I can't have a Good Storm store.


----------



## Marbles (Feb 19, 2007)

i'd like to hear some too


----------



## erinmystic (Feb 28, 2007)

Marbles said:


> i'd like to hear some too


 I love my goodstorm store! I get:
On-demand custom apparel- no minimum order
No Up front cost
No merchandise or sipping hastle
100% of the profis goes to ME!
What more do I need to say? Just a good company trying to do good... or so I hear


----------

